# Lake Livingston Dam



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

Is it fishable below the Dam? How many gates are open and how strong is the current? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I was there yesterday about 4:00 PM just looking after I mowed my lot on the lake. There were 12 gates open, no boats in the river, but some whites were being caught by bank fishermen. The web shows the TRA reduced flow again this morning. It is getting down to where they will probably close a gate completely rather than just reduce the opening size of each of the 12 gates.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

I was going to go Friday evening, but at the rate they are dropping the flow, I don't know. I will wait for it to stabilize for a few days.


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks whitebassfisher!


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

My dad and I ended up going yesterday evening. We got there right around 7:00 and limited out on whites before 8. Caught one striper over 18" and limited out on catfish at dark. I will try to get some pictures on here this evening. It was awesome the whites and stripers schooled the river the whole time we were there.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

*9 gates*

We went this evening and caught 2 limits of whites in an hour. My dad caught a 24" striper. 9 gates open and around 18100 cfs.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I went over the bridge going to the store yesterday and saw a couple of boats fishing the west bank, one must have been you. Are you catching them up close to the west bank, or at the cable?


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

We were in the orange kayaks next to the bank.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

Dude, you got me....I'm headed there after work on Wednesday. What kind of lure are you using on the Whites and strippers?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks R&R, I will most likely head that way this evening after I cut the grass. Any particular lure working best for those whites? I usually use a pet spoon inder a casting cork or a rooster tail under the present conditions.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

I am fixen to walk out the door and head that way. Should be there around 6:00.

The best colors are yellow right now. White or green roostertails, yellow grubs on an 1/8 oz jig head and chrome rattletraps. Good luck.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

Keep us posted guys....good luck....I'll give it a shot tomorrow after work. Thanks for the tip...


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Just got back. They schooled as usual and we limited before dark. Caught most of them on white roostertail, chartreuse shad on 1/8 oz head and the biggest came on a gold/black torpedo. Had a lot of misses on the torpedo but when I hooked up they were big. Caught them all right next to the bank reeling out. They were busting shad onto the bank. 

I will have to give it a rest the rest of the week and I have a b-day party on Saturday to attend, so it looks like maybe next Monday evening.


----------



## redbull (May 5, 2006)

call me i will be off call


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

I went there last sunday and caught only 14 on roadrunner with white curly tail. Other people limit out on spoons and rooster tail.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Going in the morning, how many gates are open now? How far up were ya'll having to cast? I grew up fishing behind the dam, but haven't fished there in twenty years. I use to use kastmaster all the time.
Yakfishin


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

yakfishin said:


> Going in the morning, how many gates are open now? How far up were ya'll having to cast? I grew up fishing behind the dam, but haven't fished there in twenty years. I use to use kastmaster all the time.
> Yakfishin


9 gates open as of last night. 200 yard back from the cable on the left side right up against the bank in the sticks. (sent you a pm). I have'nt been going in the mornings but the schooling is heavy from 7:30pm to dark.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

Went there Wednesday afternoon. Caught 2 small stippers,8 goos and 17 cats. Only one white bass. Whites didn't start schooling until around 7:30, but the cats kept me busy. All fish were caught on 1/4oz roadrunner w/ white curl tail and silver rat trap.
All fish were release to fight another day, but did keep 15 cats for a fry. Thanks for the tip guys. I needed a trip like that.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

*Late Reply but good*

Sorry for the late up date but work has kept me busy, which is good. I just want to give a big thanks to richlyn for all his input. We caught about 50 whites and one keeper striper by 10:30 and headed home. They were still schooling when we left. Brought back great memories from 23 yrs. ago when I use to go down there all the time.
Yakfishin


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

yakfishin said:


> Brought back great memories from 23 yrs. ago when I use to go down there all the time.
> Yakfishin


That's what its all about, having fun and making memories.  I can't wait to get my son out there and let him experience the thrill.

Glad you had a good time.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

is the fishing at the **** still good? thinking of driving down there sunday. thanks


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Absolutely.... you should do some good. What time did you plan on being there?


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

early in the morning, ive never been there so could use some guidance.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

txgunrunner said:


> early in the morning, ive never been there so could use some guidance.


PM Sent


----------



## jlee989 (Oct 31, 2006)

txgunrunner can I get a pm sent with advise aswell....please
I posted in the cat fish longe and got no help.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

pm sent, thanks to richlyn-red


----------



## jlee989 (Oct 31, 2006)

opps I'm sorry txgunrunner I asked the wrong guy for help I was not thinking =)
I ment to send ask richlyn-red.

Anyways to who every goes out thier can you get to the other side of the dam. And where can I get bait from not frozen? I do not have my cast net any more.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

jlee989 said:


> opps I'm sorry txgunrunner I asked the wrong guy for help I was not thinking =)
> I ment to send ask richlyn-red.
> 
> Anyways to who every goes out thier can you get to the other side of the dam. And where can I get bait from not frozen? I do not have my cast net any more.


Jlee,
You can launch from both sides of the dam. Goodrich side or Browders. You can get worms and minnows from Browders. I would recommend getting another cast net, the shad & mullet are easily caught and the best bait IMO for bigger catfish.

I guess txgunrunner sent you what I sent him. Hope it helps and good luck.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

In the last 3 days the flow has dropped from 8,000 to 3,000 cfs. Today about 3:00 or 4:00 PM they went from 4 gates to 2 gates.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Yeah, I saw that on the computer right before I left work. Do you know which gates are open (right/left side or middle)? Looks like I will be fishing out from the old pilings now.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The 4 middle ones were open, now the 2 middle ones.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> The 4 middle ones were open, now the 2 middle ones.


Perfect. I am going to try and head up there Monday evening. Thanks


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

*Low Flow & Level*

The TRA closed another gate; it is down to 1. The flow and level are very low. Really use caution.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> The TRA closed another gate; it is down to 1. The flow and level are very low. Really use caution.


I am debating now on going in the morning or Monday evening. And yes, anybody taking a boat out there right now should be very careful. I've seen some boats and motors messed up pretty bad when the water is shallow.


----------

